# Mag 3/4D alkaline MOD. Looking for help on my first build...



## BaasNL (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi all!


I've been browsing a lot of threads here and there and I think I know how I'm gonna do this. 


The idea:
- Mag 3D host (is collecting dust for years) and 4D of a friend
- Runs on alkaline
- Over 200 Lumens
- Low budget < €30


The biggest problem I come across is the voltage sag the cells will have at high loads. A fenix TK60 on alkaline will output 590 lumens so the led takes about 1.6 A. I guess if fenix can't do better then thats my goal.




*LED*
_XM-LT6_


*Battery*
If the voltage on 3 cells is to low I'll use 4 C with a PVC tube.


*Driver*
I want control over the brightnes so direct drive is out.
4x AMC7135, 5 mode (Nanjg 101-AK-A1), should run as low as 2.1V and up to 6V so is suitable for both 3 and 4D. Outputs 1.4A.


*Heatsink and reflector*
Dx sku 13803 Looks like a good reflector AND heatsink. It should fit in the head with a little bit of grinding. I guess if I add some aluminum sheets between the reflector and head it will keep the led cool enough.




Will I be able to drive the led at 1.4A with this driver and 3 or 4 Alkalines? Will it stay cool enough? Does it fit? 

Thanks a lot for helping :wave:


----------

